# How many goes at DIUI for a BFP?!



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi, Just wondering what the odds are?! Thanks!


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Heather,

Congratulations on your beautiful boy. Am really sorry about the loss of your other two babies.

Herbaltea -  haven't voted yet as this is my first IUI (also at the Cromwell, Swansea) but will vote in just over a week's time.

Natalie xx


----------



## tjmac (Sep 14, 2003)

My !st diui resulted in my bump !! Natural cycle. I did have a few cycles of intra-cervical before and got two BFPs but they sadly ended in M/C. 
Good Luck, I think the stats state that you are most likely to get pg within the first 6 cycles ??

Good Luck
Tj x x


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi, Thanks for your replies - wow Tj and Heather- bfp's! Congratulations  ! Natalie - fingers crossed that it will be your 1st time lucky - wishing you the very best of luck


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I have had 3 DIUI's as follows: 

Dec 1999 - Neg 
Jan 2000 - Blessed us with Jack 
Feb 2003 - Blessed us with Ben 

Good luck. 

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## fiwi (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi all,
I've had 2 iui, both bfn and I will have a 3rd one in a couple of months. I am a bit discouraged though because the fertility nurse said that iui is mostly successful on 1st or 2nd try, I think she said that to make me feel positive but now it has the opposite effect...


----------

